# Middlehursts - 10 GTRs being collected tomorrow



## jack (Dec 11, 2007)

Need to get to Middlehursts at 7.30am tomorrow - the first GTR will be delivered tomorrow morning to David Yu - Evo mag will be there to record the event. Called in there tonight and the 10 cars were being finally prepared (polish on one!). I think Chris said that 2 cars were being collected on Friday and one next week. They also had a brand new US spec car on the forecourt in its bubble wrap protection.

I met Chris for the first time and had expected some young chap in a suit - but pleasantly surprised that he was the complete opposite. A very friendly and helpful person. He said it was good I called today as he would have no time at all tomorrow.

Hope some of you NW guys can get there in the morning


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

[whisper] it may not actually be 7:30am, but the big digital clock may say it is...  [whisper]

Seriously, please don't bother turning up at 7:30am. There will be nothing to see!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

and a full page spread in the St Helens Echo

I'm sure they will be looking to interview the crowd


----------



## jack (Dec 11, 2007)

Chris is up at 5am just to make breakfast for you :thumbsup:


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

man finally the wait is over........for some that is! But all the commotion will be over!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats to all picking up their cars 2morrow, i'm like a kid waiting for xmas and i've got 6-7 weeks to go. Cant wait to hear some feedback, see pics etc.

With regards to Middlehursts 2morrow, i pass by every day at 7:40 ish to open up 4 work, may just set out 15 mins early just for a peak. And if any of you collecting 2morrow would like a brew before your long trip back and would like to show off your new motor please feel free to gis a nudge, your all welcome. 

But i know if it was me who had just picked one up, i would want to drive it for more than 5 minutes before stopping.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Am heading down there for my 1400hrs appointment.

won't be sleeping much tonight haha


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll be there picking it up at 8am...looking forward to meet some of you guys..


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

yeh i saw about 15 of the GTR in the whole of middlehurst site today. And everyone is so busy prepping the car ready for collections...

They are going to have a busy week i think.


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

Great stuff - all the best guys.


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

damn man! not fair!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Drove past about 7:25, not a lot of activity going on, so i just kept driving. 

Cant believe its here finally, delivery day for those few lucky bastards. To say i'm jealous is an understatement. 

Let the positive posts begin.


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

DAMN YOU ALL!!! Roll on July FFS:thumbsup:


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

please post pics!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

They are all too busy driving to post pics for us lesser mortals!

I wonder how many footballers will have GTR's by next week?

D


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> [whisper] it may not actually be 7:30am, but the big digital clock may say it is...  [whisper]
> 
> Seriously, please don't bother turning up at 7:30am. There will be nothing to see!


Thats funny as Middlehurst say something entirely different - everyone else is making it there for then apart form yourself it seems.


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

we need picture proof now!  
can't blame them though, i'd be out in the new car when i get it


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

be ironic if they were all stood around waiting for the new owner to arrive


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

ok guys sorry for the very poor picture had to take it with my phone..picked car up 8-00 this morning..


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Who's GT-R indeed. We all know now .

Bet u was cursing the sintellins weather this morning. Still looks stunning though even when its overcast. 

Very nice, lucky so and so.


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks to Chris and his efforts was first out of Middlehursts and probably in record time as well..car is stunning and looks better in flesh then pictures..definetly looks very imposing..was amazed at number of cars slowing down just to take pics..definetly a head turner for now at least..


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I can echo those comments too, collected my DMG one this afternoon and the drive back up to Glasgow was great. The car has great poise on the road and caused alot of interest with people taking pics and pulling alongside to gawp hahaha.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow. Just wow.

I'm a bit frazzled after blitzing back through pre-Easter traffic, but I'll post up more pics and words tomorrow.










The famous clock:


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

ANDYR35 said:


> I can echo those comments too, collected my DMG one this afternoon and the drive back up to Glasgow was great. The car has great poise on the road and caused alot of interest with people taking pics and pulling alongside to gawp hahaha.


Hey Andy, Congrats on getting your car:thumbsup:. Wherebouts in Glasgow you from as I'm from Glasgow as well & would love to check out your car. Dont get mines until May.


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

love the numberplate David 

We were there yesterday in our R35, lots of GTR's being prepped up..


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

B19KAL said:


> Hey Andy, Congrats on getting your car:thumbsup:. Wherebouts in Glasgow you from as I'm from Glasgow as well & would love to check out your car. Dont get mines until May.



sent you a pm mate.


----------



## Mo_GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

Guys....congrats on finally collecting your cars....enjoy!!!

Since the first lot of cars have now left Middlehurst garage.......anyone have any idea when the next lot are due to be given out to customers?? Anyone been given a set date for this??


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think they are getting rid of more tomorrow.

Am sure it is a case of when they get a delivery in they prep the cars and get them to the customers as soon as.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

so whose going to be the first to try the cobb flash on it to see if it works??


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> sent you a pm mate.


I am interested in gatecrashing a Glasgow meet if possible?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Mo_GTR said:


> Guys....congrats on finally collecting your cars....enjoy!!!
> 
> Since the first lot of cars have now left Middlehurst garage.......anyone have any idea when the next lot are due to be given out to customers?? Anyone been given a set date for this??


I know Middlehursts were expecting another batch of cars yesterday, how quickly they turn them around i dont know.

Congrats to all new owners, the cars look incredible. Cant wait to join you all.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> I'm a bit frazzled after blitzing back through pre-Easter traffic, but I'll post up more pics and words tomorrow.
> 
> ...


David, looks fantastic, ive only 4 - 6 weeks to wait but its going to seem like 4 - 6 months.
BTW are the wheels premium or black edition


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> David, looks fantastic, ive only 4 - 6 weeks to wait but its going to seem like 4 - 6 months.
> BTW are the wheels premium or black edition



they are premium mate..........exact same as mine!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yup, Premium Edition. A good match for DMG, which is why I changed my order from Black Edition.

However, they had a Black Edition DMG in the showroom and the wheels are NOT black, just very dark grey and they look pretty good too!










Another shot of mine. Chris Rutter from Evo took some stunning pics from this location. Look out for them in Evo issue 131.










It was a truly nostalgic experience for me, returning to Middlehursts after so many years.
It was great to see Andy again and to meet Chris Batho.
Gary who did my handover is possibly the most knowledgeable R35 GT-R person in the western hemisphere! 

Thanks to the whole team for making delivery such an occasion. :thumbsup:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, Premium Edition. A good match for DMG, which is why I changed my order from Black Edition.
> 
> However, they had a Black Edition DMG in the showroom and the wheels are NOT black, just very dark grey and they look pretty good too!


So, which was best with DMG? Try not to be biased!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Premium Edition in my opinion. It looks colour coded.

The Black Edition wheels would look sharp on a white or silver car, and of course, very stealth on a black one like this:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is a lot of DMGs around....

I might get a :wavey: off another 35 owner now


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Premium Edition in my opinion. It looks colour coded.


Just what I wanted to hear!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> Gary who did my handover is possibly the most knowledgeable R35 GT-R person in the western hemisphere!


Totally agree David :thumbsup:

How is the rear numberplate type parking sensors?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

duka said:


> Totally agree David :thumbsup:
> 
> How is the rear numberplate type parking sensors?


Haven't really tested them yet, but at least they don't involve cutting into the rear bumper!

Rear view camera on the MFD would really have been the best solution.
Maybe that will be an option on the Sat Nav cars?

The epic traffic jams yesterday gave me loads of time to play with the MFD settings, great fun.

But the way this car drives on twisty roads is simply extraordinary.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

we could do a comparsion some time david? I have the camera etc, I wonder if you have the connector like the US and JDM cars?

R


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> H at least they don't involve cutting into the rear bumper!


yip I have the same thoughts, if possible I'd like to get rear camera fitted to run through the MFD, so wiring loom comparison with Robbies car would be of great benefit to understand the differences. The camera offered through the club would be good if there is a facility to hook-it up to Euro spec cars as unfortunately we don't have an AUX socket.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

we need to get the under the dash and have a look

seriously would like to look at a UK car for comparison on

Sus
battery
nuts (stock undertray nuts rust)
etc etc


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Premium Edition in my opinion. It looks colour coded.
> 
> The Black Edition wheels would look sharp on a white or silver car, and of course, very stealth on a black one like this:


Changed my order from black BE to white premium, but after seeing that not sure ive done the right thing.
Did you see any white cars outside in daylight if so whats the white like, hopefully its not an off white, but a bright white


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the white I saw in geneva was very nice.....don't worry


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Robbie, I take it you've changed out the undertray nuts/bolts etc, were they just galavnised steel ones as standard?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

not yet

they rust and leave a nice stain on the undertray

UK weather


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

David,

Looks awesone. Can't wait until next week for my UMS Premium edition delivery. Are you saying the parking sensors are number plate mounted (front and back)? I always assumed it would be bumper mounted and therefore said no to them.

Has anyone taked delivery of a ultimate metal silver yet out there? Love some pics of that.

It is really great to see the deliveries finally rolling out.


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, Premium Edition. A good match for DMG, which is why I changed my order from Black Edition.
> 
> However, they had a Black Edition DMG in the showroom and the wheels are NOT black, just very dark grey and they look pretty good too!


That's not DMG mate, that is Titanium.

Picked mine up yesterday, DMG Black...just loving it at the moment.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Scudder said:


> That's not DMG mate, that is Titanium.
> 
> Picked mine up yesterday, DMG Black...just loving it at the moment.


Hi Scudder
Can you get some pics up of your car as soon as you can please (although I understand you'll probably be out driving it right now!) Mine's a DMG Black Edition too - arrives in May...this waiting is killing me, but it'll help to see pictures of exactly what I'm getting!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Scudder said:


> That's not DMG mate, that is Titanium.
> 
> Picked mine up yesterday, DMG Black...just loving it at the moment.


No it isn't. 

Indoor lighting and different exposure to the outside shots of my car, but that is a DMG car.

ramsub, not sure there is a front parking sensor option but there are 2 rear options, the Nissan ones where they cut 4 holes in your bumper and the aftermarket one I went for where it is 2 sensors mounted to the number plate surround.

Need to test it with the help of an observer! Apparently you can adjust the sensitivity, but with all the stuff going on yesterday, they didn't have time to show me how.

I want a sensor to only do the final bleep when the bumper is a couple of inches away from an obstacle, not the foot or so many OEM ones go mental at.

In fact, this is the first car I've had sensors on, but then again it is very bulky!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> Indoor lighting and different exposure to the outside shots of my car, but that is a DMG car.
> 
> ...


David,

how are you getting on with the car?

mine's great


----------



## Mo_GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

Scudder said:


> That's not DMG mate, that is Titanium.
> 
> Picked mine up yesterday, DMG Black...just loving it at the moment.


If the pic is of the car from Middlehurst showroom.....it is the Titanium Grey!!!


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> Indoor lighting and different exposure to the outside shots of my car, but that is a DMG car.


Not sure what the rolleyes are for. It's Titanium. I was talking to Chris about the difference between the Titanium under the showroom lights and outside. Unless Chris and Jo got it wrong, give 'em a call.



rblvjenkins said:


> Hi Scudder
> Can you get some pics up of your car as soon as you can please (although I understand you'll probably be out driving it right now!) Mine's a DMG Black Edition too - arrives in May...this waiting is killing me, but it'll help to see pictures of exactly what I'm getting!


Sure, I'll get some pics up this afternoon.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mo_GTR said:


> If the pic is of the car from Middlehurst showroom.....it is the Titanium Grey!!!


Er, I was there? Yesterday? My car was right next to it!

I do know the difference between DMG and Titanium... 

If you don't believe me, phone Andy and ask.

Next you'll be telling me it was red, because Middlehurst also have a red one in the showroom...

The point is, I was trying to show some Black Edition orderers what colour their wheels would be.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Scudder said:


> Not sure what the rolleyes are for. It's Titanium. I was talking to Chris about the difference between the Titanium under the showroom lights and outside. Unless Chris and Jo got it wrong, give 'em a call.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll get some pics up this afternoon.


The rolleyes are for people who don't believe an owner of a DMG car that was sat right next to the other DMG car.

Cars do move. Examples in showrooms can be swapped around. Ask any of the other people who were in Middlehurst's showrooms YESTERDAY. Not any other day.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> it was red, because Middlehurst also have a red one in the showroom...


Was it a customers car or MM08 GTR the demo?

When I talked with Gary he said he had my car (red - black edition) since Monday


----------



## jack (Dec 11, 2007)

the red demo (with 580 bhp!) was in the front of the showroom - all the GTRs to be collected were in a cleared area at the back of the showroom. There was a red black edition that Chris showed me - I guess that must be yours - are you picking up on the 14th?

Red is my favourite colour - there is a Red Black edition available and i'm sorely tempted 

Get some pics up when you have collected yours


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> The rolleyes are for people who don't believe an owner of a DMG car that was sat right next to the other DMG car.
> 
> Cars do move. Examples in showrooms can be swapped around. Ask any of the other people who were in Middlehurst's showrooms YESTERDAY. Not any other day.


Jesus, it's not a case of not believing you, just thought it was a mistake. I was there yesterday afternoon to pick up my DMG...whilst waiting to do the paperwork I was talking to Jo and mentioned that the car parked in the showroom looked different under showroom lights...thinking it was DMG. But I've only seen that colour outside. She then corrected me and told me it was Titanium.

When Chris came back from having my car sent down to the GT-R pick-up point, we talked about how similiar Titanium Grey was to my car (DMG) under that particular lighting. Considering how busy they were yesterday, I don't think they swapped cars around, but maybe they did.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Going down next Friday to collect - so if they only have one red black edition there suppose it is mine


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> David, looks fantastic, ive only 4 - 6 weeks to wait but its going to seem like 4 - 6 months.
> BTW are the wheels premium or black edition


Those wheels really suit the colour, theres another thread about a DMG black Ed and the darker wheels dont suit the car as much imo


----------



## jack (Dec 11, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, Premium Edition. A good match for DMG, which is why I changed my order from Black Edition.
> 
> However, they had a Black Edition DMG in the showroom and the wheels are NOT black, just very dark grey and they look pretty good too!
> 
> ...


but if look at the 2 cars above they are a different colour - the one in the showroom is definitely titanium - you should have gone to Specsavers


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> Hi Scudder
> Can you get some pics up of your car as soon as you can please (although I understand you'll probably be out driving it right now!)...


Couple of interior pics...






























I asked Gary not to have the car washed or prepped so it's still got it's adhesive lines from the shipping wrap and after a couple hundred miles it's looking a bit dull...I'll take a few snaps before I wash and wax it.

Red trim looks much brighter in the pics, probably the crappy camera and my useless skills with it. More subdued than it appears.


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

THEY ARE BOTH DMG!! its just the lighting making them look different..
David - Dont bother repeating yourself..


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

duka said:


> Was it a customers car or MM08 GTR the demo?
> 
> When I talked with Gary he said he had my car (red - black edition) since Monday


i think MM08GTR is Chris Batho's which is a JDM import, it was on top gear last year in the studio


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

FlowersGTR said:


> i think MM08GTR is Chris Batho's which is a JDM import, it was on top gear last year in the studio


Yup, it's got the HKS 570hp kit on it and a Connolly leather interior, although that is also in red so looks a bit overwhelming in a red car!

Sounds great though.


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

FlowersGTR said:


> i think MM08GTR is Chris Batho's which is a JDM import, it was on top gear last year in the studio



MM08 GTR is definetly not owned by Chris Batho..when I went to pick mine yesterday MM08 GTR was being moved from showroom into one of the workshops..


----------



## jack (Dec 11, 2007)

Chris will be getting the demo car which comes next week or the week after. The Titanium car will remain in the showroom as the display car.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the red leather is very red


----------



## thoobsgirl (Apr 10, 2009)

I can not believe that grown men who are purchasing such an awesome car are behaving like a bunch of fishwives.
Just for the record, I was sat in the show room when David Yu was taking delivery of his GTR and the photographers were taking the pictures. At that time the GTR in the background was a titanium black edition.
I have to say that in certain light the two cars looked very similar in colour as I even commented on this to Chris Batho when he took us outside to take delivery of our titanium black edition..
It is Quite Possible that after we left they swapped cars around for David but they were incredibly busy and it would have taken some maneuvering.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

thoobsgirl said:


> I can not believe that grown men who are purchasing such an awesome car are behaving like a bunch of fishwives.


whatever you do don't read any other threads, specifically involving the following subjects; VDC, warranty, post track inspections, service costs:chuckle::runaway:


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

thoobsgirl said:


> I can not believe that grown men who are purchasing such an awesome car are behaving like a bunch of fishwives.
> Just for the record, I was sat in the show room when David Yu was taking delivery of his GTR and the photographers were taking the pictures. At that time the GTR in the background was a titanium black edition.
> I have to say that in certain light the two cars looked very similar in colour as I even commented on this to Chris Batho when he took us outside to take delivery of our titanium black edition..
> It is Quite Possible that after we left they swapped cars around for David but they were incredibly busy and it would have taken some maneuvering.


Steady on, I only commented because I had a similiar experience to you and was told by Chris and Jo it was Titanium. Just thought upcoming DMG and Titanium owners would like to know what they are looking at. Instead I get some rolleyes...go figure.


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

i think this thread is going off course! it'll end up being one of those on no VDC poblem threads.... lets get back to new GTR's people are recieving


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

I heard that if you can't tell the difference between Titanium and DMG then your warranty is voided!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

thoobsgirl said:


> I can not believe that grown men who are purchasing such an awesome car are behaving like a bunch of fishwives..




Think you mean Pussy's ,Fishwives would mean foul mouthed and rough as dog crap .

Anyway if people on here are spending that amount of cash on a car they can act like they want when they pick it up . Good bye:sadwavey:


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, anyone got shots of Gunmetal Grey (Black Edition) and White (Black Edition)

Me and my brother pick up our cars (hopefully next week) and we have both opted for the bumper sensors, LED lights and the carbon fibre extras (damn expensive those wheels)

Will post some photos up as soon as the guys at Middlehursts call me to come and pick it up.

Now i am getting excited too after looking at pics of UK cars. Its been a long wait. Pinch me somebody.

David and all others who have had their cars, glad you are enjoying your purchases. Can't wait to join you.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Are you getting the Dymag carbon fibre wheels?! 

Andy showed me those and they're very impressive. He reckons fitting them is the equivalent of adding 40hp due to the reduction in rotating mass...


----------



## Robotrowel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ollie at Westway Oxford has a White Black Edition as his showroom car.Under the lights it looks amazing.


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry David i miss posted. I'm getting all carbon _except_ the wheels as they are expensive and i haven't even managed to see pics of them. I do like the wheels that are standard but cannot justify £6000 on wheels.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MuXBoX said:


> Sorry David i miss posted. I'm getting all carbon _except_ the wheels as they are expensive and i haven't even managed to see pics of them. I do like the wheels that are standard but cannot justify £6000 on wheels.


Ah, fair enough. I actually prefer the look of the standard wheels.

So what carbon bits have you ordered?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Scudder said:


> Jesus, it's not a case of not believing you, just thought it was a mistake. I was there yesterday afternoon to pick up my DMG...whilst waiting to do the paperwork I was talking to Jo and mentioned that the car parked in the showroom looked different under showroom lights...thinking it was DMG. But I've only seen that colour outside. She then corrected me and told me it was Titanium.
> 
> When Chris came back from having my car sent down to the GT-R pick-up point, we talked about how similiar Titanium Grey was to my car (DMG) under that particular lighting. Considering how busy they were yesterday, I don't think they swapped cars around, but maybe they did.


Sorry mate, I have a huge, humble apology to make to you and the other posters who insisted the Black Edition car in Middlehurst's showroom was Titanium.

I've looked again at the full size version of this picture and decided you were all correct!










Funny how the camera can pick up differences the eye can't. Looking at them live, I would have bet thousands they were the same colour!

Sorry again. No hard feelings I hope!


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Ah, fair enough. I actually prefer the look of the standard wheels.
> 
> So what carbon bits have you ordered?



All of them 

When you went to pick yours up. Did you see any DGM Black editions. Mine was meant to arrive Thursday


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Steve at Dymag is a great chap. They sell Carbon wheels as standard on a lot of cars.

Unsure if you guys are aware but Dymag were the sole producers of Dymag wheels in the Eighties for the 6R4 and when Group B was banned it nearly brought the company down.

I've had two sets of the Magnesium alloy wheels refurbed there. However as mentioned their work these days is all Carbon. DYMAG - Manufacturers of High Performance Wheels for Cars and Motorcycles

Personally I would keep the car standard.

Picture of the tractor wheels after being refurbed (car now sold).


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MuXBoX said:


> All of them
> 
> When you went to pick yours up. Did you see any DGM Black editions. Mine was meant to arrive Thursday


Yes, there was one in the workshop.
So exactly what carbon bits are available at the moment?
I didn't get sent a list of any?  (not that I was planning on spending any more money at the moment. I haven't even sold the 456GT or Z06 yet!)


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Yes, there was one in the workshop.
> So exactly what carbon bits are available at the moment?
> I didn't get sent a list of any?  (not that I was planning on spending any more money at the moment. I haven't even sold the 456GT or Z06 yet!)


These are the bits from the list:

Air intake piece £400.00 + VAT
Bonnet vents £200.00 + VAT
Wing vents £180.00 + VAT
Side Skirts fitted £1200.00 pair	
Front carbon lip spoiler £750.00 + VAT
Rear exhaust apron £800.00 + VAT
Wheels
Carbon Dymag wheels fitted £6000.00 + VAT set

I was gonna just get a few then i got excited and ticked all the boxes except the wheels. I hope its worth the money.


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

Just to add to that. If you are thinking of getting any carbon, Middlehursts have some photos that they should be able to send out. Mine are hard copy and don't have a scanner to hand. Soon as i get mine ill post some photos up though.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Which Dymag wheel is it?


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

knight-racer said:


> love the numberplate David
> 
> We were there yesterday in our R35, lots of GTR's being prepped up..


where and how did they get this bonnet a rear wing .. was it a extra offered by the dealer?and how much was that?


----------



## JayGTR (Apr 7, 2009)

evoscott said:


> where and how did they get this bonnet a rear wing .. was it a extra offered by the dealer?and how much was that?


The bonnet and rear wing (plus some other carbon goodies!) are supplied by Knight Racer. The car pictured is their demo car and after seeing it in the metal (carbon?!) yesterday, i've had to extend my already sizeable shopping list!

The weave was perfect, and they are 100% carbon fibre, not just a skin over some ropey fibreglass frame.


----------

